# College Basketball Season Underway



## smalls

So the needling begins...

dleier- Jayhawks quick out of the gates at...ouch, 2-3.

870- UNC gets three early wins against Div. 6 schools but now enter a tough schedule with a team decimated by the NBA draft. Could be a long year for heels fans.

Kentucky fans- You squeeked by South Dakota State...congratulations

Duke fans- Played eradically against Indiana...very few teams can play that poorly and still win vs. ranked opponents...next big game against #2 Texas on 12/10.

FEAR THE TURTLE!- How can we lose with Daryl Strawberrys son. Plus my Williams is better(and at times sweatier) than your Williams.


----------



## always_outdoors

Coach K is just pacing them for the tournament in March. 

Been following Duke since 1985.

Go Devils!


----------



## 870 XPRS

2005 Champs

I do believe I am in for a long season, but I liked the looks of how the young crop played against Illinois the other night. We got down and didn't panic. UNC vs. Kentucky this weekend, hopefully Tubby is in the locker room afterwards dropping F-bombs on his players losing to a bunch of freshmen.

Until Maryland gets a W against my heels this year I will not respect the crack baby.


----------



## 870 XPRS

oh and by the way uke: DUKE


----------



## dleier

smalls said:


> So the needling begins...
> 
> dleier- Jayhawks quick out of the gates at...ouch, 2-3.
> 
> FEAR THE TURTLE!- How can we lose with Daryl Strawberrys son. Plus my Williams is better(and at times sweatier) than your Williams.


Smalls:
Two QUALITY victories over the always tough Idaho State team and that D2 powerhouse Chaminade. oh..and their leading rebounder last night? his name is Sasha...ouch...

about the Terps: with DJ Strawberry how can you be a winner?


----------



## always_outdoors

The Chapel Hill mentality has shown it's ugly face once again I see. :lame:

Seems like everyone hates Duke. Can't figure out why. Leading science school and dedicated coach to his program who finds good students to come play basketball for him. They stay out of trouble and even if they do go pro early, Duke has the highest percentage of those students coming back to finish their degrees.


----------



## 870 XPRS

Smalls you might want to take Friday the 3rd of January off from work, I'm sure you'll be too hungover after drinking your sorrows away from the defeat the terds (sorry i meant terps) are handed by the Mighty Tarheel.

Pencil it in now: February 2nd, 2005

UNC vs. maryland


----------



## oklahomawatrfwlr

O-state will be good once the best recruiting class learns to play together.


----------



## 870 XPRS

Down goes Kentucky,,,,down goes Kentucky.

Heels take down #10 in the country, at Rupp Arena even.


----------



## 870 XPRS

Strap on your helmet smalls--Thursday it goes down

http://sports.espn.go.com/ncb/preview?gameId=260330120


----------



## Robert A. Langager

live2hunt said:


> The Chapel Hill mentality has shown it's ugly face once again I see. :lame:
> 
> Seems like everyone hates Duke. Can't figure out why. Leading science school and dedicated coach to his program who finds good students to come play basketball for him. They stay out of trouble and even if they do go pro early, Duke has the highest percentage of those students coming back to finish their degrees.


I hate Duke and UNC equally. Might have something to do with being a student at State, THE science school in NC.

Could it be that they come back to finish their degrees as they tend not to go far in the NBA?


----------



## always_outdoors

> Could it be that they come back to finish their degrees as they tend not to go far in the NBA?


Yeah what's Elton Brand, Corey Magette, Chris Duhon, Carlos Boozer, and Grant Hill doing in the NBA anyway???

I am sure you will like this Robert. I tried google searching to look at NC State players that are in the NBA and all I could find was this....

*Former N.C. State Basketball Player Faces Drug Charges*

POSTED: 11:13 am EST January 1, 2006
UPDATED: 10:13 pm EST January 1, 2006

JOHNSTON COUNTY, N.C. -- Former NBA player Charles Shackleford was arrested on drug and weapon charges during a routine traffic stop.

The 39-year-old Shackleford, who played at North Carolina State and with four NBA teams in six seasons, was arrested in Johnston County on Saturday by a North Carolina Highway Patrol trooper.

He faces charges of carrying a concealed weapon, misdemeanor possession of marijuana and possession of cocaine, Johnston County officials said Sunday. Shackleford, of Myrtle Beach, S.C., was released on $11,000 bond.

Andrea Spencer, 19, who was driving the vehicle, was arrested for speeding.

Shackleford is scheduled to appear in court Tuesday in Johnston County. Spencer, who was released on a $500 bond, is scheduled to appear in court on Feb. 13.

Shackleford was suspended from N.C. State in 1986 because of poor grades, but was allowed to return. He was drafted in the second round in 1988 by the New Jersey Nets and later played with the Philadelphia 76ers and Minnesota Timberwolves and before ending his NBA career with the Charlotte Hornets after the 1989-99 season.


----------



## dleier

had to be Rodney Monroe off the screen and chris corchiani with the assit. oh those were great years for the 'Pack.

WHERE HAVE YOU GONE CHRIS WASHBURN?


----------



## smalls

Don't worry 870, my schedule is clear for tomorrow. I can celebrate tonights victory for a full 24 hours.

FEAR THE TURTLE!


----------



## 870 XPRS

smalls said:


> I can celebrate tonights victory for a full 24 hours.
> 
> FEAR THE TURTLE!


Yeah and aliens could take over the world too, but I doubt either is going to happen.


----------



## 870 XPRS

UNC 77
MD 62

Looks like those aliens aren't invading after all.


----------



## Robert A. Langager

NCDOT just installed a new sign on I 40.

[siteimg]3518[/siteimg]


----------



## 870 XPRS

Not quite as funny as yours Robert, but a good link none the less.

http://sports.espn.go.com/ncb/boxscore?gameId=260070153


----------



## Robert A. Langager

You got me there 870.

The sad thing about the addition of these new schools to the ACC is the fact that there are no longer two basketball games played between each of the teams per season.

It was great when we would have one game at home and one away vs. UNC, Duke, etc.

I guess my next comeback would be this:

http://sports.espn.go.com/ncb/rankingsindex

Hmmm. I don't see any Tarheels in there........Oh wait, there they are, in the "other" category.

We play those terrible Turtles tomorrow. So much for studying!


----------



## Robert A. Langager

Gee, what a pleasant suprise! After all of this basketball talk, I figured I should try for a student ticket, which are free. Never been to a game, so sad. I have a guest ticket too, anyone want to go?

[siteimg]3524[/siteimg]


----------



## smalls

You suck donkey balls.


----------



## 870 XPRS

Robert, if you are paying for airfare i'm in . \

Smalls, don't go to bed angree baby.


----------



## 870 XPRS

FEAR THE TURTLE....

PLEASE................


----------



## 870 XPRS

WOLF PACK...........

COME ON..............


----------



## 870 XPRS

BLUE DEVILS........

TYPICAL.................


----------



## Robert A. Langager

Three guys, a Tarheel, a Blue Devil and an NC State Wolfpack are out walking along the beach together one day. They come across a lantern and a Genie pops out of it.

"I will give you each one wish; that's three wishes total," says the Genie.

The Wolfpack says, "I am studying to be a farmer; my dad was a farmer and my son will also farm. I want the land in the Piedmont to forever be fertile."

With a blink of the Genie's eye, --POOF-- the land in the Piedmont was made forever fertile.

The Tarheel was amazed, so he said, "I want a wall around Chapel Hill, so that no one can come into our precious city."

Again, with a blink of the Genie's eye, --POOF-- there was a huge wall around Chapel Hill.

The Blue Devil says, "I'm very curious. Please tell me more about this wall."

The Genie explains, "Well, it's about 150 feet high, 50 feet thick and nothing can get in or out."

The Blue Devil says, "Fill it up with water."


----------



## Robert A. Langager

It was graduation day at UNC, and the professors were giving out the degrees. The crowd started chanting Bubba, Bubba, Bubba!
The president of the University asked, "Who's Bubba?"

"Bubba is a guy who's been at the University for twenty years, and hasn't graduated.

The professor called Bubba up and told him that if he can answer one question, he would graduate. He asked him, "What is 4+4?"

"8," Bubba said.

"Boo!" the crowd roared. "Give him another chance, give him another chance!"


----------



## always_outdoors

Hey, Where did you get the picture of Danny Ferry, Christian Laettner, and Bobby Hurley at?

I like the jokes Robert and 870. :lol:


----------



## 870 XPRS

UNC v. Duke tomorrow night

I might have to hit the bottle for this one.


----------



## always_outdoors

It is never easy at Chapel Hill. I unfortunately didn't get to see the game as I had to do some presentations last night. Sounds like it was good one.

Go Devils!


----------



## Tator

870 are you out there................................is 870 still here??????????? or did he jump off a cliff after last nights WHOMPING!!!!!!! whooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo baby!!!

GO DUKIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! too bad it wasn't too close of a game, but I guess we'll take a win as a win.

16 of the last 19 the good blue has taken

870, are you alive????? hello?????? any comments for this one??? cmon pal, you always got a mouthful to say, what ya got now??? oh let me guess......................"March 4th" it'll be the same ole WHOMPING


----------



## 870 XPRS

Yeah it was a good game, enjoyed it except for the final outcome.

Don't bring your 16 out of hte last 19 crap, unless you want to talk about the all-time record and championships. Which i'm guessing you don't.


----------



## Tator

all time records/championships................................so UNC had a good team 20 years ago, whoopty dooooooo it's a new era pal, so Duke has to climb out of the cellar, but I GURANTEE that records/championships WILL be equalled and eventually surpassed once WE (the good blue) take care of our past....................we had a good night though, too bad we didn't take it to that moron across the table, even I wanted to throw him down!!!

maybe next time


----------



## 870 XPRS

Tator said:


> ................................so UNC had a good team 20 years ago, whoopty dooooooo it's a new era pal,


Yeah, god knows a NCAA title just this past year was a long time ago.


----------



## Tator

*So than, what do you call 3 beautfiul women at Chapel Hill????

LOST*

_You think that UNC is so young, their average age on the team is 21.2
Dukes average age is 21.4

their not that much younger than the dukies_

*Q: Why did the Tar Heel cross the road?
A: Who cares, what's he doing out of jail? *


----------



## 870 XPRS

There are four Duke basketball players in a car, who's driving? The cop.

Why does Duke basketball coach Mike Krysewski buy a whole section when he goes to sporting events? One-fourth of it for himself, one-fourth for his wallet, and half of it for his nose.

What do you call one dead Dookie? A good start.

What do you call twenty Duke students buried neck-deep in cement? Not enough cement.


----------



## 870 XPRS

Just thought I'd bring back one of the greatest thread's ever started on Nodak.

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=13195


----------



## Tator

Is your coach trying to squeeze out a tird there in that one picture, I can't quite tell.......


----------



## 870 XPRS

Congrats again robert,,,,,but UNC and State play tonight.


----------



## R y a n

Yep I think I smell a slaughter coming... NC State better look out! UNC has the best young center in the country! They'll be an upset team in the tourney for sure!

:beer:


----------



## Tator

lol, 870 was foaming at the mouth tonight I'm going to guess, just itching to get on nodak and post his sh!t about the Dukies............heck tonight was a walk in the park just gotta toy with the teams a little bit, didn't want to show them everything we had before the tourney!!!! March 4th, I think we just have a walk through practice that evening, I guess just a little something to get ready for the tourney, don't want to pull any hammies.................... :beer: buffalo wild wings again????


----------



## R y a n

Man were the dukies lucky tonight to squeak out _another_ win! They were really on the ropes until midway through the 4th quarter.... I think up to that point Reddick only had 4 points or something... he was only 2 for *17*!

They are definitely showing they are a beatable team. You can bet that teams are going to have a video of this game to break down how they need to strategize a win....



I'm beginning to get a bit of March Madness fever!


----------



## Tator

Strategize now to beat duke???? cmon we all know you HAVE to stop Reddick.

BUT YOU CAN ONLY CONTAIN HIM, YOU CAN ONLY CONTAIN HIM!!!!

"LET'S GO JJ" "LET'S GO JJ"


----------



## 870 XPRS

When JJ gets a title, come back and talk.


----------



## Tator

I suppose I"ll have to wait about a month huh..........any plans tonight???? okellys???


----------



## dleier

smalls said:


> So the needling begins...
> 
> dleier- Jayhawks quick out of the gates at...ouch, 2-3.


HEY SMALLS HOW DO YA LIKE ME NOW!!!! after going 18-3 since Smalls lit the fire!

ROCK CHALK.......


----------



## 4CurlRedleg

Ben Elli said:


> I'm beginning to get a bit of March Madness fever!


Me too!! GO DUKE!!


----------



## Tator

4CurlRedleg you had me from GO DUKE, you had me from GO DUKE


----------



## 870 XPRS

Tator said:


> 4CurlRedleg you had me from GO DUKE, you had me from GO DUKE


Typical Duke fan, in love with another man.

jk guys....Go Heels


----------



## 870 XPRS

Some good games tonight so far....Duke gets beat by FSU and Texas A&M just won at the buzzer with a 3-ball. Bring on the tournament.


----------



## dleier

those were some great finishes...so far. that Ohio State vs Northwestern ending was pretty dramatic to.

and oh yes for smalls..... Jayhawks stomp Colorado


----------



## 870 XPRS

I forgot about that one Doug.....that was a great finish.

This one is for smalls too....Carolina squeaks out a win tonight by 45.


----------



## R y a n

Don't forget Texas A&M beating Texas tonight at the buzzer with a 3 !

That was a great finish too!

Ooopsss just saw that was already posted! Anyways I agree! Bring on the tourney! Last year I won the office pool! :beer: That was a nice $200


----------



## 870 XPRS

Robert, a loss to Wake in the quarterfinals. Your squad needs to sit down and evauluate where they are at right now. They are obviously in the tournament automatically, but they need to do some soul searching.

I was very disappointed with FSU's performance in the ACC tourney. I'm a big ACC guy, obviously besides duke, so I wanted as many ACC teams to make the tourney as possible. They are always a good pick in the office pools. Hopefully either Maryland or Florida State can scrap an at large bid, because i'm sick of hearing about the big east.

I would be willing to take bets from big east fans against ACC teams. If you got a proposition, let me know.


----------

